# Modem-routeur TP link td-w8901g repeater mode ?



## Zinoudk (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Everybody Please help me... that's y topology:

(TPLINK) /////////////// (Huawei)--->(internet) 
...................wirless................cable 

I want to configure my tplink modem on a repeater mode in order to repeate the signal from (Huawei) thank you ...
Im wating for your answer. 
:smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

That TP-Link is an ADSL modem/router and does not have a repeater function.

Since you already have a modem the huawei is that a router also it cannot be used with the TP-link as you cannot turn off the DSL modem.


----------

